# Soil tests analysis?



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Is there a section here for members to analyze soil test results like over on the other forum?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

bassadict69 said:


> Is there a section here for members to analyze soil test results like over on the other forum?


Welcome to TLF!

We do not have a dedicated thread or subforum for soil tests. There are a few TLF members who are degreed in this field, but the vast majority of us are just amateurs with an interest in all things turfgrass. Most of us have self taught understandings of turf cultivars, amendments, soil testing, herbicides, turf equipment, etc - but the one thing we all have in common is a willingness to share information so that everyone gets smarter together.

I would suggest you start a personal "my lawn thread" here in the warm season subforum (or just edit the title and use this thread) and post your soil test results. That way you can keep a journal of what you've done to your lawn for future reference. There are no "wizards" here, but I'm sure you will receive some great input regarding your test results and answers to your questions about amending your soil. Members will be happy to help you understand your soil report, but the decisions will ultimately be yours to make. :thumbup:

In the meantime, here a few great threads to get you started in the right direction:

Waypoint Soil Test
How to interpret a Logan Labs Soil Report
Ridgerunner's Soil Test Thread​


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks Ware!


----------

